
Elon Musk: 'It's likely we're living in a simulation and Pong is proof' - neverminder
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/elon-musk-spacex-living-in-a-simulation-and-pong-is-proof
======
Kristine1975
_> He said: "The strongest argument for us being in a simulation probably is
the following: Forty years ago we had pong. Like two rectangles and a dot.
That was what games were."_

 _> "Now, forty years later, we have photorealistic, 3D simulations with
millions of people playing simultaneously and it's getting better every year.
Soon we'll have virtual reality, augmented reality."_

That's not an argument for reality being a simulation.

~~~
mrspeaker
Yeah, it's not an argument it's just an "implication" (and I bet the
"argument" part got chopped from the article) like "If we've come so far in
just 40 years, in another 10,000 years we'll be able to simulate life exactly
with every character in the game made from some predefined rules, controlled
by advanced neural-networks that evolve as the game plays out" kind of thing.

